# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh về đàn Piano

## hoanganh1

​  ​ *5 JPG | 3000X2000 | 300dpi | 7mb*​[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=2263

----------

